# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Сколько стоит Windows 10?

## DEL

Самый простой способ перейти на Windows 10 — это выполнить бесплатное обновление.1 Просто откройте приложение Переход на Windows 10, чтобы начать.

Вы можете приобрести копию Windows 10, если не хотите выполнять обновление, а также если у вас есть для этого другие причины (например, чтобы установить Windows 10 на компьютер собственной сборки).

Информацию о цене уточните у местного продавца.

----------

